# Syndrome sues over IP infringement



## Metryq (Apr 12, 2011)

Syndrome will be suing Apple, Inc. over alleged theft of his prototype iPad design, seen below in the hands of one Bob Parr (aka Mr. Incredible). 





A separate suit is being filed against a developer over a 3D interface:

*Head Tracking for iPad: Glasses-Free 3D Display*


----------



## biodroid (Apr 13, 2011)

I really like The Incredibles but not sure about this. Can't access Youtube from work anyway.


----------



## Interference (Apr 13, 2011)

I think if this succeeds, the Gene Roddenberry Estate may have a few cases to bring.


----------



## Metryq (Apr 13, 2011)

Interference said:


> I think if this succeeds, the Gene Roddenberry Estate may have a few cases to bring.



Well, Syndrome's estate didn't get very far trying to push for warning labels on capes.


----------



## Interference (Apr 13, 2011)

They didn't have Majel Barrett on their side - she _scary_!


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 13, 2011)

Seriously scary!


----------

